# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Project S: journal

## yangqian

Hi everyone, 

I guess one can never be satisfied with just one tank. After some planning and thoughts, I have decided to set up another tank. 

As the title mentioned, Project S. No, this tank is not going to be S-shaped. S refers to shallow. The tank is custom built, measuring 100cm in length, 36cm in width and 20cm in height. It is basically a basin. Haha.

Trying to find space in my already cluttered bedroom definitely has to be the most difficult task throughout the entire project. Aft3r much considerations, i chose the bottom shelf of my clothes rack. Yes, clothes rack.



Took out the bottom shelf and did some DIY. Attached 3 Ikea wall shelves to the bottom of the rack. 



Done.



True, the modified shelf may have lost some asthestic points but i believe the planted tank would make up for it.

----------


## yangqian

Made a trip to a rock distributor, located near Qian Hu.










22kg.

----------


## yangqian

Visited GC and they have some new stocks for driftwoods.

----------


## yangqian

Drying yard.

----------


## yangqian

Using some black tape and did a mock up tank with the actual dimensions for some rough scaping.




Inspired by Takashi Amano's recent series of aquascaping.

----------


## AQMS

sweet!!!!.....
How about lights?

----------


## apek19

First L, now S! Deep pockets, u have! Awaiting ur selection of plants 😊

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

Bro your clothes might get musky

----------


## blue33

I'll use paint to paint the IKEA shevle to seal up whatever gap it might have, little moist will weaken the chipboard. 

The POISON will never end...  :Grin:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Very nice scape. love the texture of the scape. rough yet pleasing.

I feel the Clothes are either going to get musky or burnt. I have a tank in the service balcony where i hang my clothes. Used to have a pair of MH lights.. burnt a hole in my shirt once. luckily did not burn down the house...

----------


## nicholasliao

Looking forward to how it turns out. Hopefully it's fine white sand that you're putting in to show the contrast

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

I have a question. Do you put anything in the bottom of the tank to prevent scratches?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

Visited Fishy Business to put a couple of stuff, including a pack of La Plata sand. Awesome place, awesome stuff. Thanks roger and kelvin!





Plants in. 


Ophiopogon japonicus and Acorus gramineus*.




Had an insane time de-potting them.
Ready for washing and soaking.




Bucephalandras.

----------


## yangqian

> sweet!!!!.....
> How about lights?


I am getting ANS Stainless Steel T5ho light fixtures. 4-tube version.

----------


## yangqian

> Very nice scape. love the texture of the scape. rough yet pleasing.
> 
> I feel the Clothes are either going to get musky or burnt. I have a tank in the service balcony where i hang my clothes. Used to have a pair of MH lights.. burnt a hole in my shirt once. luckily did not burn down the house...





> Bro your clothes might get musky


Yes i agree the clothes might get musky but my room, weirdly, has very low humidity level. Well, a few bottles of Thirsty Hippo can do the trick. (:

I am using T5ho light fixtures so i am not worried about burning my clothes. Haha

----------


## yangqian

> I have a question. Do you put anything in the bottom of the tank to prevent scratches?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Actually i did not put anything to protect the base of the tank as the rocks are stacked only about 17cm high. Well, Takashi Amano did not use anything either. Haha




> Looking forward to how it turns out. Hopefully it's fine white sand that you're putting in to show the contrast


Yes i am using ADA La Plata sand. (:

----------


## sfk7

Very nice journal!

----------


## gilch icariel

Awesome stuff. Looking forward to your setup!

----------


## leonard6july

I salute you for the very brave placement of the tank under your clothes rack. Camping here for updates :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## bennyc

Enjoy reading your journal, very pictorial!

Can share where you get your collection of buces?

----------


## fireblade

wah .. must really find my way to the rock distributor!!!
nice placement of the rocks... looking forward for your updates...

----------


## limz_777

nice going , real effort journal there

----------


## memzsa

awesome work, waiting in suspense.. for the outcome

----------


## yangqian

Base ferts.



Finalised.




Soil in.

----------


## yangqian

ADA La Plata sand.

----------


## Sidney

Very excited to see the end product of this tank !

----------


## AQMS

What light set are you using?

----------


## qngwn

> What light set are you using?


He should be using the ANS Stainless Steel 4 Tube T5HO Light Fixtures.

----------


## nicholasliao

What are the base ferts? Looks like shrimp stuff to me. Tank is just for shrimps?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Hi Yangqian,
you are going to use tubes for lighting, this means there will be a light set across the wood?
Personally i feel sad. the wood outreaching is so nice, i feel like scraping my rock scape plan and do more wood...

as an alternative, can i propose to you to use high powered LED e27 bulbs to "spotlight" the tank? clamping the lights from both vertical beams?
This is purely a suggestion.. don't want it to affect the end product that you wished for.  :Smile:

----------


## yangqian

> What are the base ferts? Looks like shrimp stuff to me. Tank is just for shrimps?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Sharp eyes. As you can see, there would not be any plants in the front portion. So i do not need any base ferts for plants. Using shrimp ferts allow me to be more versatile with the fauna in future.

----------


## yangqian

> Hi Yangqian,
> you are going to use tubes for lighting, this means there will be a light set across the wood?
> Personally i feel sad. the wood outreaching is so nice, i feel like scraping my rock scape plan and do more wood...
> 
> as an alternative, can i propose to you to use high powered LED e27 bulbs to "spotlight" the tank? clamping the lights from both vertical beams?
> This is purely a suggestion.. don't want it to affect the end product that you wished for.


Hi eric, the light fixture will be hung above the wood.i do not intend to block any piece of wood as i bought them for their shape and texture. Honestly, i have considered clamp-on spotlights from ikea. However, i am afraid i do not get equal distribution of light as they will be clamped on the vertical beams. Nonetheless, i will still be using 2 spotlights, as ambience lights.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hi eric, the light fixture will be hung above the wood.i do not intend to block any piece of wood as i bought them for their shape and texture. Honestly, i have considered clamp-on spotlights from ikea. However, i am afraid i do not get equal distribution of light as they will be clamped on the vertical beams. Nonetheless, i will still be using 2 spotlights, as ambience lights.


Great choice!

camping to see the end result.

----------


## nicholasliao

What's the difference between shrimp ferts? Ferts save for shrimps? Do they enable growth for plants like normal ferts do?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

> What's the difference between shrimp ferts? Ferts save for shrimps? Do they enable growth for plants like normal ferts do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


The plants i am keeping are just buceps, which do not need a lot of ferts. And since the soil are all piled up at the back, i reckon i do not need alot of base ferts dedicated for plants. 

Furthermore i have plans to breed taiwan bee shrimps. Hence the shrimp ferts.

----------


## blue33

You might face BGA.

----------


## yangqian

> You might face BGA.


All tanks have the possibility to encounter any type of algae. Haha i will just treat it as a challenge. (:

----------


## marle

your hardscaping skills getting more n more pro.

----------


## yangqian

> What's the difference between shrimp ferts? Ferts save for shrimps? Do they enable growth for plants like normal ferts do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Anyway nicholas, i use substrate capsules for additional nutrients.

----------


## yangqian

Plants in.

----------


## yangqian

More plants.









Water is still cloudy due to the additives. As usual, the kiasu me.

----------


## yangqian

Happy Chinese New Year everyone. (:

----------


## nicholasliao

That's a lot of addictive man. Mostly all I see I assume are all safe for shrimps? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## dennal

cannot wait to see all those Bucephalandra in your setup. :Shocked:

----------


## Vodka1978

Beautiful...cant wait to c the finished work.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## wongce

I am camping here.....hoho... happy cny to all...

----------


## limz_777

nice maybe some airplants ? looks like riparium style but i feel the clothes got to go  :Laughing:

----------


## mark.s

I really love the low-profile look to it!
The BW sticking out really enhances the look and makes the tank pop from it's low positions...
However i worry for the moisture the tank will emit and make your clothes mouldy etc.

That maybe a problem you might face soon. 
Keep the updates coming. Love them!

----------


## bluebubbles

I thought the clothing were just show to give view of what you used for the whole setup. There are thousands of high moist tropical plants available in the market, really spoilt for choice and my favourite will be fly traps or pitcher plants. Didn't see any filteration in there to create mini streams? Give it the SPRING tones with different flowering plants in there. :Laughing:

----------


## memzsa

any recent episode?

----------


## jlin

Hi yangqian, any updates on your Sproject, and are you using the ANS T5 lights? Can share some review on the lightset?

Thanks!

----------


## percy

nice! may i know where you source your rocks? i'm looking for rock choices as well. i'm planning to have a rockscape for kribs.

----------


## matashi

If I'm not wrong, the rock distributed is on the right side when coming out of qian hu. Follow the road and take note of the stone lion on the left, right side is koi farm I think. Once turn in, the place looks like you are at a hill bottom. The rock distributor is on the right side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

